# Looking for players in Baltimore, MD



## Poxdoc (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a 3E game going in Baltimore, MD.  We are a long-running group who just started a new campaign and are going through the Savage Tide adventure path.  There are 5 of us now (GM plus 4 players, 2 of them female) in the 30-40 range, non-smokers, yadda, yadda...  We play a low-medium magic/power game with just a few house rules.  We're looking for 1-2 new players, and this is a great time to do it.  We play every other Sunday from noon-5 pm or so.  If you would like more info, please e-mail me from here!

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## VonGamer (Nov 24, 2008)

Where to you game? Location?


----------



## Count Ravvas (Dec 20, 2008)

In Baltimore City, easy to get to with plenty of parking.

CR


----------



## faust (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey are you still looking for players in Baltimore city? Sonds like we have a lot in common. I live in Little Italy and have been playing since 1978. You can contact me direct at faust@hotmail.com. Thanks.

Dave


----------

